# Trausch griips



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all - 
Has anyone ever had any experience with Trausch grips for the Beretta 92? I read an interesting 2pg review of them in a Tactical magazine recently. The cost is minimal - $32USD - and the proposed benefit is a more natural feel in the hand and a thinner profile.

So, has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trausch Grips*

I haven't tried them, hadn't even heard of them until your post. They sound very interesting, might try a pair and see what they do. Never been a fan of the thumbrest profile on the mag release side. Don't know if that's the only way they come, but it would seem to negate the advantage of the grip panel's thinness. I will look into them further to see what the options are. Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.


----------

